# Caps Pics



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

ok so I havent really progressed all that much in the years I have been posting on here but I am now packing on some muscle at least, and I am finally more focused and determined to achieve a monsterous physique than I have ever been, before I was on/off going to the gym and with eating right but now I am on track and have been for a fair few months now.

here are some progress pics, they arent great and as I said I am not big but I am working on it.



edit - Right have only got the one at the mo so will take a few more and have them up later


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice one Captain,

You do have a some nice mass and shape on your lats, delts and arms!

x

x

x

T


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice back shot mate

wish i was that lean:rolleyes:

what size is your waist fella.


----------



## pookie69 (Apr 20, 2006)

rayvonn said:


> wish i was that lean:rolleyes:


Ditto.

I always cry a lil on the inside when i see guys like you. I find it so incredibly difficult to shift the fat.

Anyway, you have an awesome base to start off from, and indeed you have! GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

rayvonn said:


> Nice back shot mate
> 
> wish i was that lean:rolleyes:
> 
> what size is your waist fella.


32 inch mate, maybe a bit less? Might actually be 30?


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

keep it up cap, looking good. you've got a good lean frame to build on. whats your stats? how many years have you been training?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

keep up the good work mate, damn your lean bro.


----------



## cats milk (Aug 13, 2006)

whats your height and weight? my waist is 28.5  and i dont see why anyone would wnt that


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

im 5 ft 9 roughly 11 stone

Pookie! Im finding it tough to put on weight at the mo man, mind you I do notice various changes each week and the weights are going up so I must be growing.

Baggio Ive been training on and off for years now and have only been training seriously for about 6 months or so, have seen a big difference in my leg development and back too.


----------



## timev (Jan 8, 2006)

Looking good Cap, keep it up !

From what you said you seem as if you were in the same boat as me, I started training again seriously about 3 months ago. Increased the cals, a couple of weeks after that I managed to up the weights as I was stuck at the same level for ages.

Now starting to see some difference. Have pm'd you with a spreadsheet which might assist you with keeping a diet record.

Anyway bro keep it up and you'll definately do well, besides your still low b/fat by the looks of it and if you can keep it like that and and still grow then you'll be awsome


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Cheers for helping a brother out timev  im about to boost the cals up even more ya know, at the mo im only spending roughly £40 a week but looks like I will end up spending about £60-70 mainly on meat!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Lookin good bud but I would have left the leg shots out, although they make me feel alot bigger lol


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice pants Cap!

You posted that pic for me didn't you! MwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaH!

You have some nice sweeps and it looks like you are balanced, which is really good!

MAN those legs are hairy too! 

x

x

x

T


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tatyana said:


> Nice pants Cap!
> 
> You posted that pic for me didn't you! MwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaH!


LOL yeah! :tongue10:



Tatyana said:


> You have some nice sweeps and it looks like you are balanced, which is really good!


Cheers Tat!



Tatyana said:


> MAN those legs are hairy too!
> 
> x
> 
> ...


tell me about it! :boohoo:


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

I'd tap it!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Timmy Smooth said:


> I'd tap it!


LMAO

I was actually just thinking about what happened to the old Timmy Smooth and his Circle of Rogues since you have been making a lot of serious posts recently and then you post that 

Cheers bro!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

hey hey looking very well there cap mate nice one!!!

muscularity is very good mate nice round shoulders and wicked peaks on them bi's mate

keep it up mate

unc


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

looking good fella wish i had a 30" waist or leg for that matter


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

keep it up guvnor..training that is. How many cals are you having now?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ironball said:


> keep it up guvnor..training that is. How many cals are you having now?


prob around the 2400 cals mark bro!


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Timev any chance you sending me that spreadsheet to look at.

Cap I have same problems with hair might have to have a veet bath:eek:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

rayvonn said:


> Timev any chance you sending me that spreadsheet to look at.
> 
> Cap I have same problems with hair might have to have a veet bath:eek:


might be an idea :boohoo:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

aimed for more like 3500 cals mate.. 2400 is far to little imo.. Mens RDA is 2500.

Eat more and you'll notice a huge change.. hard boil a 12 pack of eggs and eat the whites throughout the day. with you meals. I've been doing that! I'm actually quite fond of them now  Gets some MRPs so you can manage more cals.. Basically Cap mate just eat and make sure YOU NEVER FEEL HUNGRY!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey Captain !! i dint know you'd put up any piccies for us!!

that rear double bi shot is a belter mate,...lean, sharp, and cracking shape,...

i must say tho mate i,d get a few more cals inside yer 2500 dont sound enuff ,...thats one meal at my house!!!!!or is that what you meant....

well done again mucka,...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

bumpin raikey i have 1200 cals for breakiie when i'm bulking


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

RAIKEY said:


> Hey Captain !! i dint know you'd put up any piccies for us!!
> 
> that rear double bi shot is a belter mate,...lean, sharp, and cracking shape,...
> 
> ...


Cheers for the comments lads! Will boost the cals more then, might have to invest in some MRPs, can anyone recommend one that wont give me a dodgy, bloaty gut?

Am gaining quite nicely, just under 11 and a half stone now!


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm with Pookie, we non-ecto's may look enviously at your 30" waists (I do with a 41"!!) but I honestly feel now it's harder to give an ecto an appetite than to curb an endo's appetite.

I really feel diet is the key for you, mate. Sort out a diet that gives you 3000 cals and 300Gms a day, and you will feel and look transformed. I know a fast metabolism when I see it, and it's you. You want pizza/kebab/biryani, take mine. Get yourself some daily nosh that you LOVE.

Good base - you should be able to slam on a couple of lean stones, uninjected, by Christmas next year.

Keyser.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Cap said:


> Cheers for the comments lads! Will boost the cals more then, might have to invest in some MRPs, can anyone recommend one that wont give me a dodgy, bloaty gut?
> 
> Am gaining quite nicely, just under 11 and a half stone now!


trial and error for MRP's matey see what u like??

MRp's are fukin epensive tho mate.. this is my MRP

DB super MRP

200ml milk

200ml water (thins it out a lil)

6 eggs whole (nuked for 30 secs)

80g oat powder

hot chocolate mix

2 splender things

blend and let the bubbles go down or use a shaker

thats about

60g carb

42g protien from eggs (best source of protien imo)

fat cant remebr of top of my head

but an awesome meal imo and cheap as chips!! :beer1:

keep up up cap lookin good geezer!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

MRPS are basically whey protein and maltodextrin, like Baz pants has pointed out, you can make your own.

I do think you need more calories Cap.

I was dieting on 2400 kcals/day when my bodyfat was really low last year!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

couple more pics -

One side chest, obiously more of an arm shot then a side chest shot though and a back shot unflexed 

resize if ya need!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

yeh mate you're looking good but like we're all saying.. up those cals and you'll start to thicken up.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lookin much better mate much better!!

arms lookin much thicker keep it up!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Sound Baz! Im gonna boost the cals lukey mate, will get some more pics up come Feb 07


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

great shoulder(s) mate nice armm too and the abs ya [email protected]!

keep it up mate!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

sound Big Unc!


----------



## cats milk (Aug 13, 2006)

cap what do your arms measure? you said you was 11 stone aswell? how many cals are you on now


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Looking gd mate, just buy some jeans tht fit u and dont fall down.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

cats milk said:


> cap what do your arms measure? you said you was 11 stone aswell? how many cals are you on now


My arms are about 13.5 inches mate, havent measured them recently though so might be a bit more! Yeah im getting more cals dude must be on 2400 at least but havent been counting just know im getting them in!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Looking good Cap, get a razor tho son!

Yeah, also sit down and work out a diet, at least 3000cals work out exactly what you are eating - this will help so so so so so so much!!!

Once you are happy with 3000, bump it up to 3200 and then 3500. No one can go from 2400 to 3500 like that it takes time to get used to..... but try and it will help you so much.

Good luck buddy cant wait to see your new ones in Feb!

:beer:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Cap, you do have nice shape on your arms.

Seriously, I think you may not have made as rapid or as massive gains because:

1. You are not eating enough

2. You are overtraining

I made gains overtraining and doing too much cardio as well.

I started to make more gains when I started training with, and like 'the big boys'.

x

x

x

T


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i personally think your arms are a good size for your weight when i was 11 stone my arms were about 11 inch every stone i put on i put an inch on them

i just wish i was 22 stone lol

keep it up big fella your doing well mate try caining the carbs only till about 5 then have your protiens! some might think this isnt very good advice but it works for me mate

unc


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Steady imporvements matey. You will get there!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Cap it's been a year and a half (almost) how about some newer ones?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

careful Chris lad,.....

he wants full frontals i think,,,,,,

hang on,.....thenm again,......so do i !!!

hahahahahhah


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Thats you captain hero?!!!!!!!!!!!!You look about 15 in that picture?!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Con said:


> Thats you captain hero?!!!!!!!!!!!!You look about 15 in that picture?!


That was going to be my comment!

I always expected someone haauuuge


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

RAIKEY said:


> careful Chris lad,.....
> 
> he wants full frontals i think,,,,,,


Excuse me while I poke out my mind's eye....


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

dmcc said:


> Cap it's been a year and a half (almost) how about some newer ones?


I would mate but I havent stepped into a gym or even eaten correctly in about 3 - 4 months, I have my reasons for this but am not going to explain as to why. The next time I step into the gym and get started again will be around April - May time, i will be keeping a journal too and post up some starting pics as my goal is to put on 25lbs lean muscle mass before the end of the year 



RAIKEY said:


> careful Chris lad,.....
> 
> he wants full frontals i think,,,,,,
> 
> ...


Frontals eh Raikey? any particular poses or are they all good? 



Con said:


> Thats you captain hero?!!!!!!!!!!!!You look about 15 in that picture?!


Which one bro? All of them?  Reason being I wasnt eating enough mate



robbiedont said:


> That was going to be my comment!
> 
> I always expected someone haauuuge


Nope, not yet  Had I been more focused and learnt my lessons earlier I would probably be a lot bigger than I am now, but meh I take my time with everything and do things when I feel I am ready and I am planning on competing at some point.


----------

